# A couple more of the family plot



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are 4 of the 5 gravestones I'm making this year. The two flat gray ones have been works in progress for a couple weeks and I managed to finishe them up this morning. The other two have been posted before. Still need to finish one more so hopefully in a week or so.





































It's so nice having stones that stand up by themselves!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

i believe i am increadibly jelouse, you have tombstones mastered!!! can we work out a deal........headless horseman (horse) for a few really cool tombstones?????


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice collection you have. Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look great, JD! That family plot is going to be beautiful (in a dead people kind of way)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am jealous. I'm thinking if you don't have enough space for those bad boys you could always send them my way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they're beautiful! i'll be lucky if i can make tombstones as nice as those!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome Jdubb!!! That cherub one especially, but they are all kickass...Great idea using horizontal bases.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice work --i would take st. gabriels up on his offer


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

st gabriels said:


> i believe i am increadibly jelouse, you have tombstones mastered!!! can we work out a deal........headless horseman (horse) for a few really cool tombstones?????


I don't think I've mastered them but they are fun to build. A horse eh? Hmm...



IMU said:


> Very nice collection you have. Good job!


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> These look great, JD! That family plot is going to be beautiful (in a dead people kind of way)


My neighbors are becoming suspicious seeing so many stones so early.:jol:



Joiseygal said:


> I am jealous. I'm thinking if you don't have enough space for those bad boys you could always send them my way.


Actually, I'm scaling back on the number of stones, just trying to have all home made ones eventually. I figure I'll trade 14 for maybe 8 or 9 by next year. I'll keep only a couple of store bought ones that I really like.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> they're beautiful! i'll be lucky if i can make tombstones as nice as those!


They're not difficult, and your designs are only limited by your imagination. I'm really into the 3-D monments using small garden statues. They add some neat dimension. Thanks!



Dr Morbius said:


> Awesome Jdubb!!! That cherub one especially, but they are all kickass...Great idea using horizontal bases.


Thanks Doc. It'll be nice not having to mount them all to rebar this year.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those look awesome, so realistic!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! Love the white detail!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

ohhh...well ya, i'm all about a trade.... that is if you have three or so years to wait, who'd thunk it be so hard to build a horse!:googly: i must say again, you really do make awesome tombstones!!! do you have anything up in the how to section??? i know fer sure i'd give em a try.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I never put out a "how to" but there are some pics of the process in some other threads. I'll see if I can remember to make some how to notes on the last one I'm making. It's a column monument that will stand over 6 feet. Hope to finish it up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I like the cracks in them.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

they look great! are the bases made from wood?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Very nice. I like the cracks in them.


Thanks. I used an exacto knife or small wood burner to make the cracks.



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> they look great! are the bases made from wood?


The bases are all foam insulation board.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow those are really nice. Great job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You did a awesome job on those.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful job! That's really coming together. It's going to give your front yard display a whole new look. You're setting up in August...right?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Wonderful job! You're setting up in August...right?


Yes, but don't tell my wife. It's a surprise!:zombie:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great set of tombstones. I may have to borrow the Doug Graves name. My father found we're related to the Graves family that helped found Jamestown, VA. I'm sure there's a lot of other humorous "Graves" names that could be used.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Great set of tombstones. I may have to borrow the Doug Graves name. My father found we're related to the Graves family that helped found Jamestown, VA. I'm sure there's a lot of other humorous "Graves" names that could be used.


That's a great story! I've never had any humorous names before but had to incorporate a few with these stones, mixed in with the plain ones. I have more planned, some a bit off color but they will get a reaction from the parents and teens who stop by.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job!!! Thanx for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice tombstones!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really good! Excellant work!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job! When can I put in an order??? LOL


----------

